# Does your local PetSmart match anyone's pricing?



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Brentwood, MO does if you bring in a printout and they have the same thing in stock.

I just got a 250mL bottle of Prime for $3.50 Less than the PetSmart sale price of $8.49 because I printed out the BigAls sale price.

$4.99 for 250mL Prime! No shipping. \/\/00T!!!

At AquariaCentral (where I first heard about this), some PetSmart locations will match only their own online prices, some will also match local competitors' ads, some will match anything.

My goal here is not to take away business from excellent sources like BigAls, Drs. Foster & Smith et al, but who wants to pay shipping when all you need (today) is a bottle of Prime or a can of Tetramin?


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

My lfs match prices but most of the time they dont have what I'm looking for.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

my petsmart matches their own online prices, but I haven't tried other stores... Petco doesn't even match their OWN online prices!


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Cassie said:


> my petsmart matches their own online prices, but I haven't tried other stores... Petco doesn't even match their OWN online prices!


Agreed 100%.

Never had a problem price matching Petsmarts online pricing in store.


----------

